# I need a glitter gun !!



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

anyone wanna sell me one ? rent me one for a week or so ???


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

1963 Sovereign said:


> anyone wanna sell me one ? rent me one for a week or so ???


A glitter gun? What do you do with it?......enlighten me. I mean, why on earth would you need to apply so much glitter to anything that you would need a gun to do so? A little body glitter here and there is fine, but you certainly don't need a gun to apply it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

we have friends who own a little "rat" dog named Glitter, at times I'd like a "glitter gun"


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I got one. it's hanging on my pegboard. I have no use for it yet Everytime I do a clean out it survives the cut while other dormant tools have gone in the trash. If you were by me, I'd give it to you.
Then next week I'd get a big glitter job...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you matching ancient popcorn? If so and you had to remove be careful as it probably contains asbestos.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

We also have one...it is old and has to be cranked to spread the glitter . Don't use it or the stucco machine anymore around here . LOL...I think I even have some Blue glitter in a bottle somewhere in the garage or building .


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Are you matching ancient popcorn? If so and you had to remove be careful as it probably contains asbestos.


Just how far back was asbestos used in that stuff ? Or a better question...how recently ?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

playedout6 said:


> Just how far back was asbestos used in that stuff ? Or a better question...how recently ?


Who the hell puts glitter in their home is the better question!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

playedout6 said:


> Just how far back was asbestos used in that stuff ? Or a better question...how recently ?


My mind just went blank but I think it was outlawed in 78 and used until about 83-85 some places so that the companies could go through their surplus.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Who the hell puts glitter in their home is the better question!


I see it from time to time in larger homes that have not been renovated since the 70's.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Who the hell puts glitter in their home is the better question!


I take it your store doesn't carry an assortment of glitters and the tools to apply them? LOL


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Who still sprays acoustic ceilings?

63', if you find one let me know. I've been looking for one to broadcast decorative chips on epoxy floors.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Who still sprays acoustic ceilings?
> 
> 63', if you find one let me know. I've been looking for one to broadcast decorative chips on epoxy floors.


I do for insurance jobs where they are suppose to be put back to what was there before. 

Some smaller new builds will still do it but for the most part most new stuff is slick.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Who still sprays acoustic ceilings?
> 
> 63', if you find one let me know. I've been looking for one to broadcast decorative chips on epoxy floors.


You can either use a hopper gun or you can buy flake guns that kind of look like hvlp.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Who still sprays acoustic ceilings?
> 
> 63', if you find one let me know. I've been looking for one to broadcast decorative chips on epoxy floors.


Did you look on EBay? They got all sorts of oddball stuff on there. I always wanted one of those old school pencil sharpeners. I couldn't find them to buy in any store. This went on for years. Finally, I did a search on EBay. there were tons of em on there.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I do for insurance jobs where they are suppose to be put back to what was there before.
> 
> Some smaller new builds will still do it but for the most part most new stuff is slick.


I used to deal with a lot of acoustic ceilings in the 70's -80's. I mentioned on this board once that I glittered the entire exterior stucco of a house that was painted with white Tex-Coat. 

Even though I'm not too bad broadcasting by hand I'd like something mechanical and more uniform. I'll look into your hopper suggestion.

Thanks Sean.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> Did you look on EBay? They got all sorts of oddball stuff on there. I always wanted one of those old school pencil sharpeners. I couldn't find them to buy in any store. This went on for years. Finally, I did a search on EBay. there were tons of em on there.


I was doing a short search and came up with some hobby craft contraption made out of plastic. The one I used to use was a cast aluminum professional device. It made like a winding sound as you turned the handle. I'll check out ebay more closely. Thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I used to deal with a lot of acoustic ceilings in the 70's -80's. I mentioned on this board once that I glittered the entire exterior stucco of a house that was painted with white Tex-Coat.
> 
> Even though I'm not too bad broadcasting by hand I'd like something mechanical and more uniform. I'll look into your hopper suggestion.
> 
> Thanks Sean.


Welcome. 

Did you see this thread? http://www.painttalk.com/f16/epoxy-s-applied-drywall-hopper-gun-12506/


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Did you see this thread? http://www.painttalk.com/f16/epoxy-s-applied-drywall-hopper-gun-12506/


No I didn't see that Sean, but thanks for pulling it up. That's an awesome decorative finish!

Since Faux said he squeegees the base coat, I wonder if he's broadcasting the chips in a clear finish through the hopper gun.

I have actually used a hopper gun to spray aggressive textured epoxy floor coatings, and it did work pretty well. I never thought of broadcasting chips through it though. I 'd like the opportunity to try it.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Who still sprays acoustic ceilings?
> 
> 63', if you find one let me know. I've been looking for one to broadcast decorative chips on epoxy floors.


 Not since" 63."


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Not since" 63."


 2 on ebay one for 80.00 and one for 90.00 ouch ! for a one time use I mean


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

try some glitter backed up with a hair dryer....and keep moving. Seems to me when they were in the paint stores in the 80's they were nowhere near what those 2 guys are asking. I'm sure you can invent something.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

painterdude said:


> Seems to me when they were in the paint stores in the 80's they were nowhere near what those 2 guys are asking. I'm sure you can invent something.


You know what? Its not the 80's anymore.....and they have what he needs. Probably not a whole lot around to choose from.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

painterdude said:


> try some glitter backed up with a hair dryer....and keep moving.


Why why why do I get a "roller disco" image in my head when you say that :-D


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

OK,so I will buy a new one and have it in case......


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Now I want a glitter gun. Martha Stewart is selling *pints* of glitter paint at home depot for a ridiculous price. I have many clients that want "you know,a little glitter" in their faux.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I used a hairdryer and the card board from a case of beer


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

5$ for glitter just use the regular kind put on after you roll a section of wall before it starts to dry


----------

